# Cranky villager tier list



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

This is the last one I'll post for now, I don't want to overrun the forum, but I will post lazy/jock/smug/peppy/sisterly eventually! Or if someone else wants to, you can PM me for the link!


Here's the link!








						Create a Animal Crossing: New Horizons Cranky Villagers Tier List
					

Every cranky villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				





And here is my tier list!


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

I think this is actually pretty solid. Dobie is really the ultimate cranky. However, Murphy is in my personal S tier. I LOVE him! I’ll still rank in terms of who I think is a great cranky overall though.

Edit: I now realize I think there are a lot of great cranky villagers. Sorry


----------



## magicalcow (May 21, 2020)

Crankies are my favorites, I can’t bring myself to rank them. They’re all S tier, especially Rizzo


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

they're _all _s rank? you sure? even Harry?


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2020)

In my ideal world this would be fact


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

Here's mine. As you can see, I like the cranky wolves a bit. I tend to like more natural colors, hence butch and apollo. Also, sterling got credit for his kinda cool design.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Licorice said:


> In my ideal world this would be fact
> View attachment 262786


For real though I saw Spike 3 times last night and was so tempted to take him.


----------



## Milady (May 21, 2020)

Fang is my dreamie he’s S++


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

Here's mine:


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

Might move a couple, but basically this:


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

S rank: all the wolves, Bruce, Hopper, Tom, Kabuki, Elvis
A: Apollo, Octavian, Static, Rolf, Walt
B: everyone else cause Crankies are great


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Here's mine


----------



## Snek (May 21, 2020)

Del is blocked by the logo.


----------



## deleted (May 21, 2020)

Kabuki was my first cranky villager in my first game ever (NL) so he has a special place in my heart. He’s not S rank. He IS the S rank. I loved him so much that I bought his Amiibo card so I could have him forever and I ended up using it once NH came out so now I have him there too.


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 21, 2020)

i.. Didn't realize how much i just, did not like the crankies lmao


----------



## Ichiban (May 21, 2020)

so many great cranky designs


----------



## Airen (May 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Tier List









This was fun! Lots of crankies I don't care for, lol.


----------



## magicalcow (May 21, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> they're _all _s rank? you sure? even Harry?



Oh for sure!  He’s got an epic beard. What’s not to like?


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> For real though I saw Spike 3 times last night and was so tempted to take him.


I don't island hop anymore since I got all my dreamies and 10 villagers I was happy with, but Spike showed up in my campsite the other day and I had to take him! I hadn't heard of him before so I figured he wasn't popular but its nice to see him pretty high on most people's lists. He's really cool and has a unique design so I'm glad he's getting some recognition


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I don't island hop anymore since I got all my dreamies and 10 villagers I was happy with, but Spike showed up in my campsite the other day and I had to take him! I hadn't heard of him before so I figured he wasn't popular but its nice to see him pretty high on most people's lists. He's really cool and has a unique design so I'm glad he's getting some recognition



The rhinos as a whole (Merengue aside) are so underrated! The only one I really can't stand is Rhonda.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

i really love Roscoe and Avery the most


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> I don't island hop anymore since I got all my dreamies and 10 villagers I was happy with, but Spike showed up in my campsite the other day and I had to take him! I hadn't heard of him before so I figured he wasn't popular but its nice to see him pretty high on most people's lists. He's really cool and has a unique design so I'm glad he's getting some recognition


He is from the welcome amiibo set and I used to have his card before I sold my full set but he looks so much cooler in game than on the card.


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

Some of these I would *love* to have but then there's others I wouldn't be too happy with >_<


----------



## Envy (May 21, 2020)

A bit harder to rank than the Snooty's.






I love the wolves and feel bad for putting Dobie lower, but I saw a YT video with him where he opened his eyes and they were a little creepy. Lol.


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

This made me realize that I actually don't like as many cranky villagers as I originally thought I did lol.


----------



## condor (May 21, 2020)

the eagles and wolves dominate this tier in terms of design imo


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

I tend to not like most of the cranky villagers.


----------



## Sheando (May 21, 2020)

Here to die for the gorillas


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

I had no idea I was so picky/speciesist about cranky villagers. My taste might actually be bad on this one


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Here is mine. I don't like the design of most of the crankies.


----------



## 5cm/s (May 22, 2020)

i'm a little very picky with my crankies c':


----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)

tbh I really hate crankies. Its gonna be a struggle to get Static in


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

Wolfgang.

That's all.


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

This one was very hard! Pretty generous with the S tier. I don't think there is one cranky villager I hate.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 22, 2020)

That one was difficult. The first two rows are accurate, the rest could possibly be debatable.


----------



## Rasha (May 22, 2020)

This was fun to do 

I have 5 of these cranky guys on my island, I'd add more if I could.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 263183


I don't understand why Ricky and Vladimir are so hated


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)

I put so many in the last tier. I'm more picky then I thought.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

Im kinda annoyed at how many crankies there are. Some of these villagers could fit in different personality so even the number


----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

I treat the crankies like the lazies, I'm very picky with most of them but the ones that I like are SUPER great!<3
Also loving all the cranky Eagle love, especially for the triad of Apollo, Buzz, and Frank<3


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## moonolotl (May 22, 2020)

i really really struggled to find a cranky that i wanted for my island. While i do like some, they dont all fit the aesthetic im going for and the closest to fit that was bruce. As you can see, im not a huge fan of the cranky designs


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> I treat the crankies like the lazies, I'm very picky with most of them but the ones that I like are SUPER great!<3
> Also loving all the cranky Eagle love, especially for the triad of Apollo, Buzz, and Frank<3
> View attachment 263202


The best list in this thread imo. Spike, Hopper, Roscoe and Octavion all belong into S Tier.


----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

There are some crankies I really really love and some that I just don't


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)

well...


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)

i can’t stop doing these!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

Never understood the obsession with cranky wolves until I got Lobo
And he’s still the least popular one!


----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list. As you can see, I like most of the designs.


----------



## chriss (May 22, 2020)

Hamphrey is #1 in my heart.


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Crankies are the BEST.


----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

So apparently I'm picky...


----------



## Zerous (May 22, 2020)

I' might move some around but this is roughly mine


----------



## zanily (May 22, 2020)

I have very strong feelings about the cranky villagers. I wish I had room for more on my island! TT__TT


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2020)




----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

I like a lot fewer crankies than I thought I did. Tiers C and D are basically flat no's from me.


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

I have an unhealthy obsession with cranky villagers, I adore them. Once I saw Cyd I loved him even though he isn't popular, when I realized Static existed (never had him in any of my other games) I knew he was meant to be bros with Cyd. Nothing can change my mind.


----------



## Baroque (May 22, 2020)

Phew, that was tough!


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list!


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)

Kind of hard because I like them all:


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

S : The best for me 
A : Quite fond of 
B : Adoptable 
C : Not interesting 
D : Can't stand 

Created a special category E+++++ for Chow. He's the worst character of the game for me. A nightmare.


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)




----------



## alpacalypse (May 22, 2020)

never noticed how many cranky villagers i disliked until now c':


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

Here's what I ended up with for my cranky list:


----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## SliceAndDice (May 22, 2020)

I love the personality, but I'd never thought I'd dislike so many of the cranky designs.


----------



## stephzs (May 22, 2020)

Roscoe is my absolute favourite, I'm sad that Admiral doesn't get much love


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 22, 2020)

Jumping on the bandwagon. Do they have one of these for normals?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2020)

I don't really like any cranky villagers besides the wolves/Octavian, although Static is low-key cute


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 23, 2020)

Here's mine:


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

tom is my all time fav ac character


----------



## Fey (May 23, 2020)

Woah, when did Dobie get so popular?! 

He was the only Dreamy I had for NH, but I didn’t see him getting much attention at all. Suddenly he’s at the top of everyone’s list. I’m glad he’s getting more love—it’s just weird that what I thought was a niche villager is suddenly one of the really popular ones.


----------



## carackobama (May 23, 2020)




----------



## nenka (May 24, 2020)

I'm not seeing enough love for my boy Murphy.


----------



## cloudmask (May 24, 2020)

don't @ me about wart jr. he is my terrible, terrible son


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> View attachment 264928
> don't @ me about wart jr. he is my terrible, terrible son


Wart Jr. Got a glowup in acnh imo, saw him on a mystery island and he was cute (didn't take him tho)


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine! I kind of miss the way you had to 'earn' cranky villagers' friendship in NL. In NH they are nice to you immediately!


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

I love the cranky personality but wow it's a mixed bag isn't it?


----------



## Greylake (Jun 28, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I either love or hate the Crankies usually. Not a lot of middle-ground "He's kind of cool" like the other villagers.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)

Cranky is probably one of my least favorites, so many of the worst looking villagers end up here, not a lot of great looking villagers


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

I really like the cranky personality, I think it's my third favourite. Too bad I don't like the designs of most of the cranky villagers.


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Same as last time, I like some of the villagers in everyone else, but gotta stress my favorites!


Spoiler


----------



## 1% Critical Hit (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

I love the crankies! This was fun, Hopper’s face is hidden being the Tiermaker logo.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 29, 2020)

No one can compare with Kabuki, though hamphrey and Croque come close. I’m not a big fan of the crankies I guess. So many of them look so mean and well...cranky.

The wolves are not ugly or mean looking; they are all fairly inoffensive. But then I feel like they kind of end up a bit boring? wolfgang’s coloring is pretty though (It is Wolfgang I have in tier a, right?)

holding a grudge against Octavian for asking to move three days


----------



## Bugs (Jun 29, 2020)

I love crankies so much, my second favourite personality! Here's my list:


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm not the best at tier lists, but here ya go.
Rasher's my baby.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

Crankies are one of my favorite personalities. I wish I had room on my island for more of them.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 29, 2020)

Just popping in to say that I love Kabuki and I’m glad he’s ranking high in lists. He was a total random move in that took me by surprise and I said I would move him out immediately, but he won me over and is now here to stay.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

Same with crankies lolol oh man.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah so many good designs for crankies, was the last personality for me to get but I'm starting to love them.


----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

Honestly considering not having any jocks so I can have 3 crankies


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 30, 2020)

Apollo and Octavian are definitely top tier for me here!


----------



## pup (Jun 30, 2020)

*cranky is king. best personality. everyone is dad.*


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Jun 30, 2020)

I love so many of the crankies, but I was surprised at how many I put at the bottom. Butch and Kabuki are super high as far as favorite crankies.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Flunkifera (Jun 30, 2020)

This was way too hard. Crankies are my favorites.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 30, 2020)

Elvis is my absolute favorite cranky. <3


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's mine! Dobie is forever my favorite grumpy grandpa 

And... I know some people love Kabuki and Camofrog, but I tend not to like super "themed" villagers. But I like Camofrog a bit 'cause I had him so long in... Wild World, I think? I've had Kabuki in games, too, but I never liked him- even after I knew what was up with the design (as a little kid I had NO idea what "kabuki" was )


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

S Tier: Tough to put these guys in a solid order, but gave Hopper the top spot because penguins are my favorite animal and he has a really gorgeous, unique design. He narrowly edged out Lobo, who almost claimed that spot due to his awesome eyes, but I put him in second place. Octavian holds a special place in my heart and secures third place because he was originally the only Octopus villager because in the GameCube days, and I've been fond of him since then. Del's cool metallic (and, as of New Horizons, apparently robotic) design is really nice. Knox has to be here because of his cool knight design, since I love the aesthetic of knights in general, and he pairs well with Sterling. Dobie's elderly design is fantastic, I love Boris' tusks (and my headcanon that he's a vampire), and I also love Rasher's scar and amazing grin.

A Tier: A real solid batch of boys right here. Kabuki could have been S tier, but I felt like it was a bit too packed as it was. Everyone here is really great, they just aren't S tier.

B Tier: Pretty good.

C Tier: Decent. Fang through to Cyd are the standouts here, everyone after that is just okay enough that they escape D Tier.

D Tier: No thanks. Especially you, Wart Jr. Why did you feel the need to show up in so many of my New Leaf towns, man?


----------



## cabbagehead (Aug 29, 2020)

A mix between me and my sister's opinion. Roscoe was a pleasant surprise for my sister, she invited him when she would've invited any cranky villager, and now she's one of her favourites. And hopefully one of us will come over Kabuki soon, while island hopping.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Aug 30, 2020)

Here's mine.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 9, 2020)

This is mine. I like several villagers of this personality, an in the end, here is what I have to say:
Roscoe is my all-time favorite cranky, while Harry is my least favorite of the personality. Special shoutouts go to Hopper, Octavian, Avery (who is currently on my island if you can't tell yet), Rolf, Spike, Cyd, Del, Elvis, Boris, Croque, Frank, Gonzo, Monty, Grizzly, Chief, Walt, Peewee, Murphy, Static, Apollo, and Camofrog. The B-Tier, I'm fine with, C-Tier can be improved (I don't like Fang's purple eyelids and believe there need to be not this many cranky wolves, which is why he's in C), and the D-Tier I dislike.


----------



## tumut (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't love the cranky wolves, other than Dobie, sue me.

Also unpopular but I love Wart Jr., he's so grumpy and he looks like a little sesame roll frog!

Tom is a super underrated Cat also. 

I'm a sucker for the evil looking villagers like Roscoe/Hopper too. Roscoe gave me his picture like 20 times in New Leaf. 


Static has to easily be the cutest, he's based off of how squirrels run on electrical lines and he's so grumpy and purple. 
Second is Gonzo who just looks perpetually pissed in the cutest way possible.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 9, 2020)

Dobie and Bruce are actually my two favorite crankies

I really like Elvis and Hopper too

I'm surprised!  Elvis is a king, guys, c'mon xD


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 9, 2020)

tumut said:


> View attachment 325638
> I don't love the cranky wolves, other than Dobie, sue me.
> 
> Also unpopular but I love Wart Jr., he's so grumpy and he looks like a little sesame roll frog!
> ...


Static also remind me a lot of a shiny Pachirisu.


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 9, 2020)

here's mine!


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 9, 2020)

My S tier would include Hamphrey, Cyd, Spike, Avery, and Hopper. Spike and Hopper are the only ones I haven’t had yet, but I want some day (I invite Spike to my campsite every day diligently lol). Everyone else would go into A tier because honestly I love all the Crankies. Except Chow. Chow is D tier lmao.


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 9, 2020)

S Tier = absolute legends, would invite to my island in a heartbeat
A Tier = all-around great villagers
B Tier = solid villagers
C Tier = placeholder villagers
D Tier = no thank you


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 9, 2020)

Tier S is a mix of having been on my island and nostalgia from new leaf (Hamphrey is still kicking it to this day in my NL town, it's been over a year now LOL I refuse to let that old man leave). Would ask them to hold my drink at a party.

Tier A are also a mix of Nostalgia and neat designs, Would also ask to hold my drink at a party, aware they might accidentally take a sip without thinking.

Tier B are cool dudes, wouldn't fit on my island but would love to have them visit my campsite to chat it up. Would also ask to hold my drink, they all strike me as the type to drink half my drink as payment for holding said drink.

Tier C are bastards-- I've had all five of them at one point in NL and I remember the absolute verbal abuse. I would be vibing and BOOM-- b*st*rd men with b*st*rd problems taking up my damn time. Would ask them to hold my drink as a last resort, would look me directly in my eyes and down my drink. 10/10 would throw hands in a wendy's parking lot

Tier D-- NO, I would drop kick wart without hesitation. Like full stop, I will square up with the intent to murder all of them. I would just chug my drink and deal with the consequences instead of asking any of these foul men to hold my drink.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 9, 2020)

this is fun! here's mine:


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 10, 2020)

Elvis, Boris, and Vic deserve more love than they get. Strong themes and solid designs. Walt is the best Kangaroo. 

 Fang is popular, but I find his color scheme boring compared to Wolfgang, Chief, and Lobo. Chief sadly has a awful interior and looks more like a Smug.

 Rooney was an amazing concept and made me think of Streets of Rage, but his color scheme is a bit all over the place. 

 Apollo was blessed with a good interior while Frank and Buzz got hot garbage interiors.

 I want to like a male bear, but they all seem to fall flat. Meanwhile Cranky male cubs is just weird as they talk like they are middle aged while being a baby bear?


----------



## Fye (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's mine. I'me very biased towards deer, wolves, and cats, and I prefer neutral/natural colored villagers. I also really like Elvis and the eagles since their clothing and house interiors give them a backstory which is great in the game considering this many characters can have the exact same dialogue so we need something to set them apart.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Oct 10, 2020)

Sorry if the layout is a bit weird, screenshotted on mobile lol

My explanation--
I wanted to make it as balanced as possible. I have been a player since NL and have honestly had terrible luck with getting crankys on my town/island, so a lot of these decisions were unfortunately purely cosmetic, or a bit of biases to how my friends view them.

Climbing higher up the ranks, I get quite a bit picky. D are ones I dislike, C are ones I tolerate, B are ones I like a pretty decent amount, whether it be for house designs (looking at you, godfather Cesar - but also animal crossing movie nostalgia) or just neat designs in general. A rank are ones I like a lot but aren't my dreamies. A+ are ones I absolutely love... more than A rank, but I wanted to keep S rank exclusively for dreamies, so I made an extra rank for them.

Grizzly and Fang are my absolute best crankies! I've had them since New Leaf and they're soo amazing. Currently I only have Fang on my island, but I'm basically begging Fauna/Whitney to hurry up and move out so I can move in Grizzly and these cranky boys can be together again♡♡


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is my list. Although cranky is one of my favorite personalities, there are only like a handful of villagers with said personality I really like. The rest is either okay or meh.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's mine. Can you tell who my favourite villager is? (Well, joint favourite with Stella ofc...)
tbh, I'd be happy with having any of the below S tier villagers, but I especially love all the cranky wolves - that's why I have two on my island. Bruce, Butch, Gonzo and Roscoe are unique bc they're the only crankies of their species and I love their designs, while Apollo is an icon and Rolf has been my buddy since Wild World.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 10, 2020)

Hope it is okay I am doing this again. My preferences have changed a lot, which is always fun to realize. I love seeing there tier lists, because it is a great reminder of how different everyone’s taste really is





So I am not a big fan of cranky villagers, and it shows, but at the same time, there’s really not many villagers I outright strongly dislike or hate in this group, but then again, might feel different if one of them randomly moved to my island. 

top tier for me are Kabuki and Ike -Kabuki, even though he didn’t work out on my island, I still feel has one of the best overall designs in the game. Ike, who o have now, made me reconsider my ‘no crankies’ stance, and he’s such a cuddly, cute,
grumpy boy.

the next tier I think are great, and could potentially move to the top tier of I ever had them on my island and loved them.

the third tier is alright, like it says. They are decent. Avery is there, he’s on my secondary island and his design is nice enough that it almost makes up for my general dislike of the eagle type villagers. I think I could end up liking some of these guys, but they aren’t villagers I am going to specifically search for.

even the 4th tier has some not bad villagers in it; they’ll most likely never live on my island, but I wouldn’t be too upset having them around for a bit. Maybe. Here you have my two favorite of the cranky wolves. (Why are there so many of them?)

tier 5‘s title says it all - ‘very Meh’

Tier six are just nos for me, as of right now. Hmm, already wondering whether Rolf should be there...he kind of scares me, but he is also pretty cool. but yeah, it’s a no from me boys.

So there we have it. By the time this thread comes around again I wonder whether my tastes will have changed again or stabilized?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

...hehe, you can see my biases in this list. I just love the wolves and deer (Butch is top-tier cuz he’s a dachshund with the correct personality).

I know it’s odd that fan-favorite Apollo is so low but he’s haunted me over multiple games and islands so he’s lost his charm for me.


----------



## Heartcore (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's mine! I've realized that I honestly don't like most villagers. D Tier is no particular order but I feel they all belong there lol. I'd pretty much never have a cranky that wasn't Roscoe, Chief, Lobo, Fang, or Apollo--so I don't think my opinions are necessarily that valid in this category as I've only ever had the ones in S tier for every AC game I've ever played lol


----------



## Angerfish (Oct 10, 2020)

I was so tempted to Vic on his own tier since he's my absolute fav! Anyway, I like quite a lot of the cranky types. This was suprisingly hard to fill out.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 11, 2020)

I think


----------



## Uffe (Oct 11, 2020)

I put 11 in each one, so in reality, some should be a bit higher, but whatever.


----------



## Anxwol (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Psicat (Oct 11, 2020)

Here's mine.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

ya not too big on cranky either


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2020)

Spike is top of A tier he just didn't quuuuite make god tier yet


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

Yikes





Tom is the only cranky I've actively sought after in any AC game


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

I thought I liked more crankies than this. Then again, my list of crankies that I’ve become interested in has increased even though not as much as I thought it had. I got to thank @Hobowire for always having Spike in his avatar. I got so used to his posts and Spike’s image, that both of them grew on me the more we chatted . I still owe him for all the help and being so nice to me ><. Rocco: gotta thank @JSS for cycling him in his town and having him when he was still on Bunny Day. I regret not taking a screenshot so much . Rocco was so adorable in the egg shell costume.  

I’m debating whether I should’ve put all the villagers that I put in C in D since I’m not interested in any of them. Their designs I’m more neutral about though than the ones in D.


----------



## JSS (Oct 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 326831
> 
> I thought I liked more crankies than this. Then again, my list of crankies that I’ve become interested in has increased even though not as much as I thought it had. I got to thank @Hobowire for always having Spike in his avatar. I got so used to his posts and Spike’s image, that both of them grew on me the more we chatted . I still owe him for all the help and being so nice to me ><. Rocco: gotta thank @JSS for cycling him in his town and having him when he was still on Bunny Day. I regret not taking a screenshot so much . Rocco was so adorable in the egg shell costume.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should’ve put all the villagers that I put in C in D since I’m not interested in any of them. Their designs I’m more neutral about though than the ones in D.


Shocked by this tier list. Cyd, Del, Ike and Rizzo in D?? We can't be friends anymore!!


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 14, 2020)

I just want to know who thought of bringing this 5 month-old thread back


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

Wolfgang will always be my favorite 
villager.


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 14, 2020)

My list  there are some pretty good crankies


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## kayleee (Oct 14, 2020)

For some reason I feel like I've already done this one but oh well if I have here is my updated opinion as of 10 seconds ago


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

JSS said:


> Shocked by this tier list. Cyd, Del, Ike and Rizzo in D?? We can't be friends anymore!!



Says the guy who booted Lolly right before she got a chance to celebrate Halloween . Punchy has a score to settle with you  (his girl is Kiki but had plans to hook up his BFF Rudy with your Lolly).


----------



## maria110 (Oct 14, 2020)

All the cranky wolves are adorable.  I plan to keep adding them to my wolf island and will probably end up with 4 or 5 of them.  Knox is a cool cranky.    I also liked Bruce a lot.  And Monty.  And Avery.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Rankin' all the cranky ojisans


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a HUGE soft spot for crankies! Most of my personal favorites are A tier, because while I love them, the designs I put in S tier are just.... *chef's kiss* MWAH! Dobie and Kabuki have such cool concepts, and Wolfgang is an old fave for me (plus he just oozes GNC coolness). Curt, Del, Static, and Apollo are all ones I personally love from having in my towns. Hopper, Apollo, and Al all admittedly move up because they were in the movie, lol! (F is less for ones I just dislike and more that I feel uncomfy looking at, viscerally).


----------



## Seelie (Oct 16, 2020)

Tbh Kabuki and Tom are very, very close to S tier, but I may just be extremely biased towards the cats.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Oct 16, 2020)

My time has come. (seriously though crankies are my favs)


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

Cyrano is my favorite cranky villager!


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

i didn’t realize just how much i dislike the cranky villagers’ designs until now i-







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## deana (Oct 17, 2020)

I always forget that Fang is a cranky and not a snooty lol


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

I like the crankies in terms of how they act and speak but a lot of the designs are just not so good in my opinion.


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 26, 2020)

I've never had Butch, but if I ever get him he may bump up to an S tier! I also like Avery a lot despite never having had him. Obviously I am... a big fan of the wolves... to say the least haha. Wolfgang will always be my favorite, but I currently have Chief and he's so pretty. There are a ton of cranky villagers though who I don't want to touch with a ten foot pole


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

Crankies are by FAR my favorites! can you tell? heheh. I wish they hadn't mellowed them down as much as they did though, for New Horizons. They often seem just old, more than actually cranky. These guys used to be bastards and that's why I loved them! XD


----------



## Jessi (Oct 29, 2020)

Damn I really thought my favorite personality is cranky. I mean it is, but I guess I'm picky lol


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

there are so many ugly crankies. so... many...
All D tiers are Horrible, especially Rizzo and the green goat who I don't even want to know the name of. Gross. Who decided Limberg should have a 5 o' clock shadow? WHY do they look the way they do? Please cease existing. Thank you.

There are a lot of cranky wolves, which is cool. My current cranky is Chief who I love, I wouldn't mind having Bruce or Fang either. Camofrog is a great villager, too. I have had Apollo multiple times throughout the years and I really liked him in my first town ever but I wouldn't want him on my current island.
Also, Monty is vastly underrated. I had him in my first New Leaf town and at first wanted to get rid of him but then he grew on me. When he decided to move out I decided to get another monkey, a species I had avoided until then, to fill the monkey void...


----------

